# Rated x



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

Got home today and caught my E. Anthonyi doing the dirty. 
http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk115/ethinnuon/?action=view&current=042-1.flv

Here are some picture of my two ne<w Basti. Thanks to Jason.

















My two new Imitators, thanks Matt.

















A couple pictures of my Mantellas

































My Terribilis


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Get those milos to breed!!!


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Get those milos to breed!!!


I wish i could. I think i have two females.... No callings.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Is that just a loss of pigment in your mantella (baroni or mad) or is that from something else?


i like the other pictures tho as well!


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

dom said:


> Is that just a loss of pigment in your mantella (baroni or mad) or is that from something else?
> 
> That is actually a Mantella Pulchra. I have two differant color Pulchra. The picture is of a FAT female, common color you see for sale. I also have one Mantella Pulchra that is blue. I've been trying to take a picture of him but he's toooo quick.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ethin said:


> dom said:
> 
> 
> > Is that just a loss of pigment in your mantella (baroni or mad) or is that from something else?
> ...


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

ethin said:


> dom said:
> 
> 
> > Is that just a loss of pigment in your mantella (baroni or mad) or is that from something else?
> ...


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

dom said:


> ethin said:
> 
> 
> > well then by bad  but still im curiouse about the fading brown has that always been there or is that a characteristic of M. pulchra.. i only ask because i got some madagascariens from a guy here in orlando off craigslist and they look exactly like that.
> ...


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

il post some pic when i can get a good shot of her.. im pretty sure they are mads tho just looked a little faded thanx for the reference pictures tho

i like the blue pulchra very snazy


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting post. Its unclear whether blue pulchra are just a normal deviation within a population, their own population or something in between. I'm email some pics to Devin Edmonds for his site as she is a beauty.

Dom, to confirm madagascariensis over pulchra (both should have a horseshoe pattern under their throats) look in the eye. Mads always have a golden fleck their iris, unlike baroni or pulchra.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> to confirm madagascariensis over pulchra (both should have a horseshoe pattern under their throats) look in the eye. Mads always have a golden fleck their iris, unlike baroni or pulchra.


Thanks for jumping in Ray. I appreciate the extra detail of info you provided.


----------

